# Fashion Blanks



## Seigneur (May 8, 2018)

I’m looking for which ever brand blanks of T-shirt Versace uses at the moment. Anybody know which brand blanks their using? I would like to use same brand blanks T-shirt. They seem to be Gildan but I could be wrong.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Seigneur said:


> I’m looking for which ever brand blanks of T-shirt Versace uses at the moment. Anybody know which brand blanks their using? I would like to use same brand blanks T-shirt. They seem to be Gildan but I could be wrong.


I'm 99.99% sure they are NOT using Gildan. I know the heavy, boxy tees are very fashionable at the moment, but I'm quite sure they are using their own cut&sew blank tees, most likely made in Spain, or Italy. If you're looking for designer quality tees, search the forum for info on Mercerized Cotton Tees. These are what brands like Lanvin are using.


----------



## Seigneur (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, very helpful info. Is that the type high end fashion brands are using, 
meaning cotton type? I just really like the feel of Versace’s T-shirts. the type your referencing
what they use just cut and sew not premise blanks from manufacturers.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

From what I read, most high-end tees are Supima Cotton or Mercerized Cotton, with the cotton usually coming from Egypt.


----------



## DrakeHeyman (Feb 5, 2021)

Yes, I also know that it comes from Egypt. In my opinion, this is a very high-quality cotton and the fabric made of it has an excellent quality. I usually buy my wife clothes from natural materials only. She always says that she likes things from here www.ShopSKRIT.com/press-kit since they are of high quality and always follow fashion trends. For me, the main thing is that my wife likes it and feels happy wearing it. I believe that you need to buy high-quality things and do not save on it because this is your image that you are trying to invest in and people first notice how you are dressed. By the way, be careful with ebay because sometimes you bump into scammers selling fake things.


----------

